# OMG - We've been matched!



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi All,

On Tuesday morning, I gave our SW a call to advise that we had booked a holiday and gave her the dates.  At 2.30pm, she gave my husband a call to say that we had been matched and the child's SW, Permanence SW and our SW wanted to come over to the house at 3.30pm and discuss with us - as you can imagine our jaws dropped and a million questions were going through our minds    

The little chap is 10months old and has been in FC since birth.  His FC's are going on holiday 3rd July and ideally would like to place him beforehand     He is absolutely perfect - have not seen a photo yet as wanted to make the decision without getting too attached.  They left and said that due to the urgency, can we make a decision and call them the next morning.  After alot of talking - well not that much, as we couldn't wipe the grins off our faces   - we gave them a call the following morning and said YES   

OMG we can't believe it.  I desperately want to get excited and start looking at prams etc, but with all the negatives of IFT, I am pulling myself back abit and feel I need to wait until panel on the 20th June.  I know there shouldn't be any reason for panel to say no, but like most people on here, I do not want to tempt fate      With all the lovely stories on here, I have not really seen any posts where all is going well and panel then turn round and say no.

Please, please let this be our turn to be a family - he just sounds so perfect, his birthday is the same date as our wedding anniversary and there are other little things that seem like fate to us.  At what stage do we start buying things - soooo much to get - and really feel like our little boy will be coming home soon?

Again many, many thanks for all the great advice and support on here.  I would of gone stir crazy without FF  

Will keep you updated and all the best to you all  

Coops
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!

Great News....

Love HopeXX


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

That is great news. Take Care.

     

Nefe
xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Woooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooo 

  *Congratulations!!   *  

Such an exciting time for you and can totally understand being a little hesitant, kind of get used to it with tx  Like you say not many matching panels say no so no reason not to get excited this time   

As for buying stuff, why not be researching for now and then wait and see what things he brings with him ?

So chuffed for you 

xxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations.....thats fantastic news & like wynster says why not do some research into the kind of pram and things you would need......there is no harm in that.

Having said all that though when we were told about our DD we did do some research and I loved a certain pram, she was 9 months old when placed, I went into the shop to just look at it as I'd only seen it in their magazine and on the Internet.....I'm so glad I did go in as our local shop didn't stock this pram and there was a 4 week wait, I ordered it there and then!! ( I knew we would know in that 4 week period and as SW was 100% sure she would be moving in with us I thought what the heck!! )


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

What fantastic news!!   

You must be over the moon and more!!

If they all liked you and now you have said  yes then there's no harm doing a bit of window shopping after you are a mum to be!!

Our s/w's told us to go ahead and do some shopping and we had to do the nursery before matching panel cos you have no time once intros start I would ask them what to do, we were told to just keep the reciepts.

I was wary like you also and didnt want to tempt fate but some things have to be bought for practicality reasons.

Well done and congrats!!


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

i forgot to type love dawny!!

xxxx


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

How fantastic, 

C*O*N*G*R*A*T*U*L*A*T*I*O*N*S 

and what a lucky little boy!!  


love
Rachel xxx


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

HI,

Thanks for all your kind words and advice.  I did sneak a look at mothercare website at lunchtime     It all felt abit odd to be honest!!

Take care everyone

Coops  
xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!

It is hard to know when to buy things but you don't have long to get everything sorted and some items can take a while to get...Is a bit strange though buying these things with no obvious sign of a bump or baby about.

Enjoy, the next few weeks will fly by.

Love
OT x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations I am sure things will go to plan.

There is no harm in window shopping.  There is a good stockist called Kiddicare.  They have a website but it is also worth a visit if you are ever near Peterborough.

Tracey x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Coops,

Wonderful news! I looked and looked at everything, it does feel strange at first but you soon start to enjoy!

 

Laine xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Coops

Thought you'd probably see my reply here easier than on my thread.  What you are feeling is completely normal   Its such a strange time waiting for panel, excited but trying to keep your feet on the ground, wanting to buy but not wanting to tempt fate.....for me even the Yes at panel only reassured me for a couple of days and then it was back to thinking it would all go wrong again   Today we have met BM and all went really well, now it is starting to feel real and we have our last weekend as a couple, Monday we meet our son.  Even now I'm not sure when reality will hit me and it will all sink in but today has helped.

Enjoy, your SW wouldn't be happy taking you to panel if she/he thought you wouldn't get matched.

Love
OT x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi Coops,

Congratulations. Enjoy planning and enjoying the family times ahead.

Love
WelshyXXXXX


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Coops - CONGRATULATIONS!!! Wonderful news!

[fly]         [/fly]

Sarah
xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Fantastic news Coops!!!!

Very happy for you both! At least you don't have long to wait like some of us!!

Keeping everything crossed for matching panel  
And looking forward to hearing more soon about your soon-to-be DS!! 


Love Ever x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

congratulations

  

kate


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Coops   

Cindy


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi All,

Weekend was good, hardly wiped the grin off my face!!!!  I did the race for life yesterday - DH's father passed away in January of cancer.  It was a great atmosphere, had a good cry, but managed to jog most of the race 

Again, thank you all for your kind words and encouragement - think I am beginning to relax now and know that panel is more of a formality   

OT - hope your first day is going well - what did you take with you  Not sure whether to sort out a buggy for introductions or use the fc's

Anyway, all the best to you all - great news everywhere at mo  

Coops
xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Coops

We had our buggy in the back of our car for our DD but used FM on our first day out with her.  We walked DD around the local market that was on with the FM & she said to us "If I'd know you'd brought your own buggy I would have said to use it so she gets used to it!".

So my suggestion is to have it in the back of your car & see what the FM says!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

I would say take your own nappy bag and pushchair , i did and it helped me feel "in control" as such and to be honest any nappies ect the FC has left over they will send with your little one anyway

xxx


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice - will try and sort out a buggy and bag - like you said, nice to be in control and start doing the mummy things straight away   

Take Care

Coops
xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Coops,
Congratulations! All sounds wonderful! Enjoy every minute!

[fly]    [/fly]

Bet you can't stop    Am thrilled to bits for you! And it's great reading such wonderful news on here - gives me hope that our turn will come! thank you

lots of love
Sarah
xx


----------

